# evaluation Please



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Well last tuesday was the third week of confirmation classes for my girl L'Oreal and my husband. Both of us are learning how difficult and how very little we both really knew. The trainer is very informative and goes out of her way to make sure everyone understands.
I took this picture tuesday before class and see now afterwards the mistakes in stacking my husband made. lol We are working on getting the weight off and exercising her more. 
The trainer and handlers all love her and telling us she is a natural and a beautiful bitch. So I'd like to get some comments from the professionals here. What do you think of her? Please!!! I have thick skin..lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The pic didn't show up, try again?


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> The pic didn't show up, try again?


I forgot to paste it..lol... thanks


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

From the photo she looks very nice but with a Golden the only real way to "look" at them for a true evaluation is with your hands. Their coat can make things look like they are not that nice and when you put your hans on them you realize they are truly outstanding - and of course the exact opposite can be true. And once you have put your hands on them you need to see them move to see if the sum of the parts eqautes to the dog's movement. If not then you need to try to reaccess the dog - you would be surprised how often this occurs. 
If you want a honest evaluation contact one of the top handlers and make arrangements to meet with them at a local show to go over your dog. A top handler will only want to handle good dogs and will not give you false hope as it is their reputation they hurt or help by the dogs they take on.
Good luck!


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, if someone called *me *a beautiful and natural bitch, I'd be flattered! haha. (Sorry, I couldn't resist...)


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> If you want a honest evaluation contact one of the top handlers and make arrangements to meet with them at a local show to go over your dog. A top handler will only want to handle good dogs and will not give you false hope as it is their reputation they hurt or help by the dogs they take on.
> Good luck!


I totally disagree on this. MOST professional handlers will take on what ever is winning in the ring at the moment (believe me I know from first hand experience). A good sound dog/bitch often gets over looked. I have seen goldens shown by pros and wonder what on earth am I'm doing showing my guys:banghead: And before anybody comes back and says that is not true, sit down with a pro and ask them what they look for??? Reply...what ever is winning  Sound or not!!!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I totally disagree on this. MOST professional handlers will take on what ever is winning in the ring at the moment (believe me I know from first hand experience). A good sound dog/bitch often gets over looked. I have seen goldens shown by pros and wonder what on earth am I'm doing showing my guys:banghead: And before anybody comes back and says that is not true, sit down with a pro and ask them what they look for??? Reply...what ever is winning  Sound or not!!!


DelmarvaGold
I do agree with you because I've seen it first hand. Seems like every few years the LOOK is changing. The trainer and one of the handlers went to a show somewhere on Tuesday with their dogs and went over to the goldens to see what the look is. She told us quite a few looked like our girl, so who knows. What is really impressing them is she moves on a loose lead? I'm I saying that right?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I totally disagree on this. MOST professional handlers will take on what ever is winning in the ring at the moment (believe me I know from first hand experience). A good sound dog/bitch often gets over looked. I have seen goldens shown by pros and wonder what on earth am I'm doing showing my guys:banghead: And before anybody comes back and says that is not true, sit down with a pro and ask them what they look for??? Reply...what ever is winning  Sound or not!!!


Ok Sue I will agree with what you said above. As this dog is going to conformation classes I am assuming the question is with regard to the breed ring evaluation. If you are confident in your knowledge of the standard anothers opinion should not matter much. Now if you are not as confident in your knowledge of the standard and want to know if your dog is a good/sound dog take it to a Certificate of Conformation Assessment event. And let me clarify what I mean by "knowledge of the standard". It is not knowing what the words say but what they translate into when evaluating a dog.  I still have not got it down and believe I never will - kind of like tone death people which I am also a member of.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

AmbikaGR;453273If you are confident in your knowledge of the standard anothers opinion should not matter much.[/QUOTE said:


> Hank...come on now. Another's opinion ALWAYS matters especially if it's the judge and you're trying to win the points. CCA is good but I would never try for one. The same 3-4 judges evaluate the east coast and I have absolutely NO confidence in their judgement. My opinion of course in which I am entitled too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would like to see a photo of her stacked better. Your husband should be holding her head and neck by the collar, and get her rear legs back, which should help to eliminate the appearance of a curvy topline. Getting her tail out straight will also help. The topline should be level, and the tail an extension of it. 
Handling asided, she's pretty!
As for an accurate evaluation, hands on obviously is much better (and I love to go over dogs, and never tire of it). 
Kudos to your husband for taking on handling - my dh would rather die first!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Once I get more weight off I will take another photo, my husband and myself have learned so much already. 
I just found out about a neat place down the road that has a dog spa. They offer swimming and have conditioning equipment, I'm going to check the place out next week, should I be looking or watching for something?


quote=Pointgold;465167]I would like to see a photo of her stacked better. Your husband should be holding her head and neck by the collar, and get her rear legs back, which should help to eliminate the appearance of a curvy topline. Getting her tail out straight will also help. The topline should be level, and the tail an extension of it. 
Handling asided, she's pretty!
As for an accurate evaluation, hands on obviously is much better (and I love to go over dogs, and never tire of it). 
Kudos to your husband for taking on handling - my dh would rather die first! 







[/quote]


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Once I get more weight off I will take another photo, my husband and myself have learned so much already.
> I just found out about a neat place down the road that has a dog spa. They offer swimming and have conditioning equipment, I'm going to check the place out next week, should I be looking or watching for something?
> 
> If they have an underwater treadmill, that is the greatest! If they have a "traditional" treadmill, and it has a long belt (over 6') that is good, too. Getting her to move and lengthen her stride is key, and will help make sure the topline is strong and level.
> ...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

PG,
Thanks you are the greatest!!! The trainer also recommended we take her to a chiropractor on Tuesday when she felt a cold spot on her neck. We couldnt believe what she showed us by running our hand down her spine. The kicker was that our girl stuck her head in a groundhog trap and was injured a few days before and didnt mention it to her, she had no noticable signs of an injury.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

historicprim said:


> PG,
> Thanks you are the greatest!!! The trainer also recommended we take her to a chiropractor on Tuesday when she felt a cold spot on her neck. We couldnt believe what she showed us by running our hand down her spine. The kicker was that our girl stuck her head in a groundhog trap and was injured a few days before and didnt mention it to her, she had no noticable signs of an injury.


I was a TOTAL skeptic until I saw how it benefitted the old Pointer, Dave. We'd have "hot" spots in his neck and spine, indicating inflammation. My vet also used a pendulum, which I had a very difficult time having any faith in, but it showed areas that were in dire need of attention, and once worked on, were vastly improved. I am convinced that regular adjustments gave him 2 additional pain-free years.
I have the dogs that are being shown adjusted regularly and see a big difference in their movement. I think it helps counteract the time spent crated at shows.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a pretty girl with a perfect glossy gold coat. What do you feed her? Is she a gold-rush girlie? She is called L'Oreal- very creative name. I'd love to hear updates on how she does in the showring.


----------

